# Does the Gamer Seeking Gamer App work for anyone else?



## TheMooCow (Jun 27, 2011)

I've tried several times over the last few weeks to bring up this supposed interactive map thing.  I've tried from 4 different computers on 4 different internet accounts (Home, Work 1, Work 2, Friend).  Everytime it times out.  And, the work accounts don't have any sort of blocking software on them.


----------



## Sombalance (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a wild guess, but you might want to set your game location.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 28, 2011)

It's certainly visibly working for thousands of people, since they're using it.

Do you get the lists below the map?  It's the same information, but in table form.


----------



## ydirbut (Jun 28, 2011)

No, it normally doesn't work for me either, but it does occasionally (like today.) For me at least, it normally just refuses to load at all, no lists, no nothing.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 28, 2011)

Not for me either, and it hasn't for quite some time.  There was a thread about this a few months ago in Meta where I posted some screen shots of what I see (though they're screencaps of literally nothing, so it's not much to look at).

The behavior I see (using two different computers & OSs, and several different browsers) is that it simply doesn't do anything.  When the "Gamers seeking Gamers" page thinks it's loaded after a long wait, there's just a blank page at that URL with no source code.


----------



## Papa-DRB (Jun 29, 2011)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Not for me either, and it hasn't for quite some time.  There was a thread about this a few months ago in Meta where I posted some screen shots of what I see (though they're screencaps of literally nothing, so it's not much to look at).
> 
> The behavior I see (using two different computers & OSs, and several different browsers) is that it simply doesn't do anything.  When the "Gamers seeking Gamers" page thinks it's loaded after a long wait, there's just a blank page at that URL with no source code.



Same thing for me. It has not worked for months.

-- david
Papa.DRB


----------



## seriousbizzle (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I wasn't sure if it was working, but after several months and with desperation mounting, it looks like I've scored 2 new players with the tool!

So chalk up one success story for the App.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Jun 30, 2011)

I just looked at this since I haven't tried it in a while.

When using Firefox v3.6, the tables below do render, but the map does not show up.  There's simply a large section of nothing between the search box and the tables below.  Looking at the source, it looks like there should be a Google map being generated, but that is not occurring.

When using IE v8, nothing renders.  The entire page is blank.  Looking at the source rendered, there is no content between the Body tags of the HTML.


----------



## 3catcircus (Jul 2, 2011)

It worked ok (albeit slowly) for me when it first was released, but since then, no joy.

IE6, IE8, Firefox 3.x, on two different PCs, not to mention an Android browser on my phone - nothing.

Edit:  Not working with Firefox 5, either.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like the Google Maps API is disagreeing with some folks.  I don't think there's any way we can influence that, though.

Maybe I can attempt to replicate the page without the Google Map part as an alternate page, but that'll take some work - I doubt I can fit that in before GenCon.  If anyone else knows PHP, they're welcome to have a crack at it, though!


----------



## TheMooCow (Jul 4, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It's certainly visibly working for thousands of people, since they're using it.
> 
> Do you get the lists below the map?  It's the same information, but in table form.




I get jack all and nothing.  It pretends like it's loading, then it just stops and gives me a 500.



> Just a wild guess, but you might want to set your game location.




If I had a game, I wouldn't need the app..... 

And..... it works?  WTF?

Ok, this is the first time I've tried bringing it up on a Win 7 computer.  Could that be it?  Could the system not being playing nice with Win XP?  That'd be weird I think (what little I understand about programming).

Well, there's a bit more info for you.  I just brought up one of the failing comps on the same network, and they still fail.  However, the Win 7 comp seems to bring it up.  As far as I know, the win XP comps are as up to date as they get.  Same with their Win Ex and Firefox.

WEIRD!


----------



## Enforcer (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't set the location on the game I just posted (Menlo Park, CA). When I go to set the game's location, I get a text entry box and that's it. I type Menlo Park, CA, or my zip code (94025), hit "go" and nothing at all happens. Very frustrating.


----------

